
How India Could Cut Irrigation Water by 33%–And Reduce Anaemia, Zinc Deficiency - ronzensci
http://www.indiaspend.com/cover-story/how-india-could-cut-irrigation-water-by-33-and-reduce-anaemia-zinc-deficiency-80437
======
known
Solar energy + Lift irrigation = Next Green Revolution in India

